# outfit search



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Some of you know I'm an older guy looking to buy a mid-range, lighter-weight fly outfit. I was all hot-to-trot about an Orvis "TLS" 8' 6" 4 wt. but after doing some research on the Inet with reviews and prices I'm starting to think twice. I realize you can't take product reviews on the web as gospel, but I have to admit I'm at least temporarily poisoned on my original selection of the Orvis. One reviewer loved the company, but HATED this model (TLS's). Then while surfing away I came upon an interesting review //www.yellowstoneangler.com/Photo%20Gallery/compareflyrodscomparisonevaluationtests.htm This site was FULL of unexpected fly-rod information! Anyway, based on its info I'm now considering an Albright A5 model. I can get a 9' 4wt. rod, reddington mid-arbor reel, top-of-the-line Sci. Ang. GPX WF4F line plus 100 yds. of 20# for about $350. That's well below my mid-$400 budget!
Has anyone had experience with Albright rods?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alot of my reel good friends use albright rods for salwater, and have no problems with them.


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

I went back to the "Yellowstone Angler" website of my previous post. I didn't realize it was a tackle store. I thought it was a blog. They sell the Albright line of rods, so that makes their evaluations a little suspicious, but I may go with it anyway, but I'm hoping for a little input from the community before pulling the trigger.
BTW...Thanks, SH007!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

My opinion is that you should always cast a rod before you buy it, that way you won't be disappointed. There are a few Orvis dealers here in Ohio. You should find the Dealer closest to you and try out some rods. I used to have an Orvis TLS 8'4" 3wt, and I didn't care for it. The reason was that it was a Tip Flex model, I should have bought the Mid Flex instead, I hate fast rods and I should have known better. I have a few Orvis rods, and they are good rods, and I would recommend Orvis rods to anyone. They offer wide range of actions to suit many different casting styles.

J.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

jkurtz7 said:


> My opinion is that you should always cast a rod before you buy it, that way you won't be disappointed. There are a few Orvis dealers here in Ohio. You should find the Dealer closest to you and try out some rods. I used to have an Orvis TLS 8'4" 3wt, and I didn't care for it. The reason was that it was a Tip Flex model, I should have bought the Mid Flex instead, I hate fast rods and I should have known better. I have a few Orvis rods, and they are good rods, and I would recommend Orvis rods to anyone. They offer wide range of actions to suit many different casting styles.
> 
> J.


jkurtz & I are friends, yet we are on opposite ends of the spectrum as far as rods go. Neither of us are wrong...just different preferences. I like the faster rods & I didn't care for the TLS I had because I thought it was somewhat soft (under a load). We DO agree that you should handle & cast a rod before you buy. Price point & advertising (OR other's recommendations) do NOT guarantee the rod will suit you.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

love me my tfo pro and orvis rocky mountain reel. got it at flyshopcloseouts for 188 shipped with line and backing! took it out finally and I can cast it like a champ!!! smooth action and well worth the price!! they also have a 4wt for the same price. mine was a 5wt. I have a 3 wt bitch creek combo from the full creel also and its great too. the bitch creek is way lighter but the tfo isn't heavy at all


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

You know, half the fun of fishin', now, is doing this "forum" stuff. When I bought this laptop, I thought it was kinda' neat (I'm a retired building tradesman), but when I bought the WIRELESS ROUTER my whole HOME-ROUTINE changed! I've gotten addicted like a teen-aged KID!
Anyway, I've strayed from the subject. I gotta spend less time in the recliner with the laptop, and more time with a rod at the creek! 
But WHAT rod?! 
I'm really too timid to take up some salesperson's time watching me flail around a rod that I probably won't even buy. I know coddling customers comes with the territory if you work in a high-end fly shop, but I just feel like I'm imposing. Due to my sickening passivity, I feel if someone devotes too much time catering to my interests I'm almost OBLIGATED to make a purchase. I'm aware that these are grievous shortcomings, but that's just me.
That said, I've been zooming around the websites researching, and pricing, and stuff. Being rather impulsive, along with all my other faults, I realize that while I'm rabid about fly fishing right now, next month CATFISH may be the angling du jour. That's why the 9', 4 wt. "A5" Albright rod seems to be the ticket. It's giant steps above my Berkeley "Cherrywood" (and at a deep 40&#37; discount, right now, $135), and it won't feel like a wasteful blow to the wallet if it sits in the closet between fly-fishing urges. I sort of wanted the 3 wt., but it only came in a 7' 6" length. But I've recently learned that the longer rod helps with line-mending on creeks.
One cause for concern is that the Albright's made in Korea! But a custom rod builder on another site recommends Korean (not Chinese) rods and blanks as being top-of-the-line. Avoiding the rod on the grounds of patriotism is something to which I disagree, but I'll debate that (respectfully) with all-comers in the lounge or in PM's.
As for the reel, I'm going with the Albright "GPS" (also deeply discounted, $117), just 'cause it's "purty". I'll be getting the Sci. Ang. "GPX" flyline at Mad River Outfitters. They aren't the cheapest, but I agree about supporting the local merchants. Especially when MRO is the only flyshop around here anymore (Columbus), as far as I know. I'll get most of my terminal tackle and accessories there. If they'd have sold the Albright hardware at the huge discounts, I'd have purchased EVERYTHING there.


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

As a supervisor at outdoor retail store, don't feel like you are wasting anyones time by asking, and wanting to try anything out i tell everyone that you should at least handle the item you are about to purchase expecially if you are going to spend a decent amount of money. I also enjoy sharing my passion for fly fishing with all beginners when they come in and ask for my help or advice so don't think you are wasting their time. Unfortunatly where i work our fly fishing section is a joke and the best fly outfitt i can talk about is the St. Croix Triumph series 8wt, Which i hate!!!! don't get me wrong all of my fishing gear is St. Croix which i love but not the truimph series because it is made over seas and i try to stick with the american made products also. but not to follow the crowd too much you have to find what is right for you.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Tunafish

Another option might be to take a few lessons and cast some rods that they usually provide --that may be more valuable than any money you save on an online "deal"---it will give you some insight and confidence to go cast some rods at the dealers---Im with jkutz and otuber that you should ALWAYS cast a rod or many before you decide to buy it---then you SHOULD feel obligated to buy from the person that helped you because he is providing a service that the bargain dealers online cant give you. We need these guys in the shops!


----------

